# 2nd Annual National Halloween\Haunters Convention (formerly Eastern Haunters Con)



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:

CONTACT:
Michael Bruner
(717) 645-8804
[email protected]
National Halloween Convention | Horror Antiques, Authors & Monster Collectors

2nd ANNUAL NATIONAL HALLOWEEN\HAUNTERS CONVENTION: Open to the Public !

April 10-11, 2009 Valley Forge Convention Center, Pennsylvania

Michael Bruner of The Monster Maze and Robert Kocher of The Village of Darkness will be hosting the 2nd Annual National Halloween \ Haunters Convention, a networking opportunity for individuals within the haunted house industry. Individuals who own, work, act in, or patronize haunted attractions will come to be educated, shop, and socialize with their fellow haunters. A three-day convention with skeletal corpses, ghostly mirrors, glowing tombstones and spiders the size of king size beds, are displayed as haunt vendors show their unique props, effects, and scares.

The event will be held on the grounds of the Valley Forge Convention Center, 1160 2nd Ave King of Prussia, PA 19406. For hotel reservations, call: (888) 201-1718, and be sure to mention the National Haunters Convention for a special rate.

The convention is open to all fans of halloween, fans of the paranormal, haunt enthusiasts, 
individuals within the haunt industry (haunt owners, haunt actors, home/yard haunters, haunt 
vendors) and their families.

The 2nd Annual National Halloween \ Haunters Convention will have seminars useful to those in the haunt industry, vendors selling unique haunted house props that are not typically available to the general public, people within the industry who will share various tips and tricks to improve your haunted house business, and a bus tour to several Philadelphia-area haunted attractions.

The bus tour is currently slated to include a tour (AND A BEHIND THE SCENES TOUR!) of one of 

Pennsylvania's largest haunted attractions: THE BATES MOTEL! Haunted Hayride and Bates Motel Haunted House - Glenn Mills Pennsylvania
This is the scariest hayride on the east coast. In fact it was rated one of the top 13 haunted 
attractions in The United States by Rou Morgue Magazine in 2005 and ranked in the top 5 haunted attractions in America by Hauntworld Magazine and USA Today! 

All attendees on the tour can also participate in an authentic ghost tour hosted by S.P.R.I. 
(Society for Paranormal Research and Investigation) who would like to announce its investigation of the original Bates family farmhouse and barn, which are on the grounds of Arasapha Farms, and are almost 200 years old and steeped in family history. The house has been almost constantly occupied by members of the Bates family. Recent investigations by other groups have yielded reasons to think that SPRI can look forward to some interesting results!

A costume ball ("The Cadaver's Cotillion"), with a PIRATES! theme, will be available for an 
additional fee, which will include food, drinks, and entertainment.

For more information, visit 
National Haunters Convention |Home Haunts | Haunted Show Conventions 
and 
National Halloween Convention | Horror Antiques, Authors & Monster Collectors 

- END -


----------

